# I quit, almost



## nealtw (May 12, 2017)

I started smoking a while ago, well actually 55 years ago. For the last thirty years my doctor has been telling me I won't last another ten years.
Now that I am close to 70 he may be right now.
So I decided to quit cold turkey like all my old friends did years ago.

It was hard at first but it is getting easier every day. 
Hell I've quit ten times in the last 2 weeks.:rofl:


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 12, 2017)

My wife quit 6 years ago when our first grand son was born. Daughter told her she wouldn't bring him to the house if it smelled like smoke. Find a reason that means enough to you to break the habit. Quality of life is a great motivator. 

Older gentleman at my moms nursing home walks with a walker and totes an oxygen tank told me he wished he would of never started. One day at a time. 

And congrats for taking the first step!


----------



## havasu (May 12, 2017)

Congrats. I too quit 14 years ago on the first day my grandson was born. I haven't touched a cig since. As dawg said, we all have to find a reason that is important to us.


----------



## Chris (May 12, 2017)

I quit 11 years ago. Best thing I ever did.


----------

